# 200 Gallon Tank set up and ready to go now.



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

I might have mentioned that I have 1 10 gallon and one 29 gallon tank. I just didn't want to tell everyone I had the 200 gallon tank set up yet.

So now that the water is safe. What do you think I should be putting in? do you think I should put in Oscars, and Cichlids? or keep semi aggressive ones, like Angels, my super lazy Jack Dempsey, non - aggressive Betta, and live plants.

My Betta really likes big tanks, and I don't know why people say they enjoy small places, I feel like it is just suffocating them! my Betta strangely likes to eat live plants in my 29 gallon tank.

I just recently moved my Jack Dempsey to my 29 gallon. 

I know that Cichlids really enjoy eating Java Ferns, and Angels like to sleep on Amazon Swords, so I have those plants along with some others. Someone on Youtube has an account. Her username is gerardrander, and she has kept an angel fish since 1991 I believe, and she had a green Severum. So she said Angels go well in with Giant Danios, and she has some smaller Angels in her 20 gallon tank along with some German Rams, and Zebra Loach.

So I know that live plants are a must on my list, and tropical fishes are also one to be on my list too, I don't go for Gold Fishes anymore. They are too messy to handle.

So if you have any other good fishes that I should put in my 200 gallon tank, please let me know.

Oh, and I have some rocks, gravel, and live plants right now. They haven't died yet, and I put them in 3 days after I added reverse osmosis water in. I have soft water though.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Fire eels are cool..... you could have a couple in there I think.....do you have a tight fitting lid?


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> Fire eels are cool..... you could have a couple in there I think.....do you have a tight fitting lid?


I have a lid that covers the surface entirely. I only have small spaces that I keep my heater, and filter. No fish could ever jump out. I have heard that Eels will jump out, and some eels are not aggressive. I also heard they like murky waters, but murky water to me means my filter will get clogged up faster.

I use an aqua clear the filter is up to 100 gallons, and I use 3 of them. They do keep my tank clean. My Plecostomus does a good job too.


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

how about a sting ray to go with that eel, use soft sobtrate ive had scales fish in the past and they get bang up on gravel


----------

